# One side of Auger won't turn by hand when shear pin is out



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

Just greased my 1 plus year old Ariens 24 Deluxe today. Took pin out of left side (facing the bucket) and the auger turned nicely by hand after greasing. The right side (facing the bucket opening) would not turn after removing the pin and greasing. Does anyone know why the right side would not turn with the pin out?:confused2:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Rust on yer shaft, try heat on the auger shaft maybe get it to spin again with out taking the whole auger out, probably gonna do it again unless it's taken apart and greased


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

wow ariens quality is starting to slip, apparently even the steel is a lighter grade now or they didnt lube it from the factory. you shouldnt be having this issue on a nearly brand new machine. in this case i would see what the dealer says or if he says its not ariens fault then beat on it with a sledgehammer and grease it real good


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you still have some snow banks around (we just had 2 days of 50 degrees and rain:angry. Leave the shear pin out on the stuck side and run the blower like normal and clear some good load of snow. Recheck to see if she broke loose. If it works squirt some grease on that side, spin it around and replace the shear pin. Pull it apart in the Spring and clean/remove rust from the stub and auger tube.
If it doesn't break loose, I'd take it apart and clean it up, but you may want to consult your service dealer if under warranty.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Good advice. Tough to convince for warranty work but worth a shot I feel


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

argue if this simple procedure doesnt get covered.. they mght very well need to replace a gearbox which would cost them more soo...


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

When and if you do get it apart, you don't want to "lube" it. You want to apply some anti-seize compound. This will allow disassembly in the future, if needed. Works well on axles as well which are also prone to seizing. MH


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

You can start with some quality penetrating lubricant something other then WD-40. There are better products on the market. Keep the machine pitched in a direction to allow better flow into the rusted component. 

If you can let it soak for a day or two it will probably loosen up. The machine isn't very old.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I agree, if possible, blow snow with no shear pin, that often frees up seized augers . Another trick is to heat hub, where rotor meets with auger, and tap rotor with hammer and wood block .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'd rather break it free by wedging a 2 by 4 in there rather than blowing snow. if you hit ice or something you may break the gearbox if it doesn't give. sometimes you have to remove the augers in extreme cases.

Have been working on a set of HS1132 augers that were left outside for years. took me a couple weeks of patience to get one side off but the other seems welded on. no luck and i even used a 6 foot lever and a pipe wrench with a 6 foot cheater bar.

even drilled holes in auger to get penetrating oil onto the gearbox shafts......heat no go. getting ready to give up. It's a shame too because the auger is in perfect condition otherwise .


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I realize the base thread is old but here's a thought if someone else is dealing with this. The auger assembly would need disassembly to start. If it was winter, leave it out in a snowbank overnight. Being it's not winter, hopefully you have a fairly empty chest freezer you can toss it into over night. Either way, get it as cold as possible. Now arrange it so the stuck auger rake is up. Take something like a mapp torch, or better yet a couple of torches and start heating up the center of the rakes as hot as you can get it and use penetrating oil on it. I made a tool that fits over the end of the shaft and with the bottom end of the shaft on a block of wood give it some raps with a big hammer, just don't drive the rake into the auger gear case. It's taken a week or two on one of them but I finally got some movement. Once that happens I take it to a hydraulic press to take it off.


----------



## Amigaman (Jul 12, 2019)

A great penetrating oil is mix 1 part Auto transmission fluid with 1 part acatone. Wear gloves. remove pins and spray into holes and work shaft. Let soak overnight.


----------

